# Site Policy on NSFW/Nude photographs



## Overread

Please be aware that the general policy for the site is to keep it family friendly. As such we ask that members do not post anything in the galleries such as full nudity. A rule of thumb that we use is that what is suitable on the site is the same as what you could expect to see on a typical beach.

We do further ask that members put "NSFW" (Not Safe for Work) into their thread titles if posting more "risky" style photos which might not be considered suitable for work. This to inform users before they click to open the thread. If you are unsure if the content you wish to post would be suitable please send a message to a moderator prior to opening a thread so that they can advise.


If you wish to post nude photography then we ask that you use the NSFW gallery. This gallery is only visible and usable to members of the site who send a private message to our admin and request access to the site. It will require that your date of birth (year) is present in your profile (admin can view details without you making it set to public); or other suitable proof of age for access. 

Admin to contact: terri | Photography Forum


----------

